# The Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Thread*












We here at Home Theater Shack value our amazing Member base and are thrilled to continue the tradition of fabulous Giveaways. We've had a lot of great ones over the years, and we're pleased to report that the pipeline for future Giveaways is stocked with some great surprises! So, without further delay, we present you with our newest featured Giveaway! This time, *Axiom Audio* and *HTS* have joined forces for an incredible Speaker Giveaway! As featured in our $3,000 Speaker Evaluation Event, we present to you Axiom Audio's flagship M100 v4 Floor Standing Speakers. These gorgeous triple woofer towers are as easy on the eyes as they are on the ears...and one lucky HTS member will have a chance to own them. The pair is valued at $2790, and we can't wait to give them a new home!









*Here are the the main features of the M100 v4's:*

 Black Oak finish
 Triple 6.5" Aluminum Woofers
 Dual 5.25" Midranges
 Twin 1" Titanium Tweeters
 Frequency Response: 31Hz-20kHz +/- 3dB
 Dimensions: 47.5" x 9.25" x 17", 70lbs per speaker

*Read all about the M100's on Axiom Audio's website!*



*Please pay close attention to the qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*November 10, 2014 through February 28, 2015*_.
A random drawing to select one winner from the qualified entries will be held during the beginning of March 2015.
You must be registered as of January 15, 2015 to qualify.
Please note, previous Giveaway Winners must wait 6 months before entering a new HTS Giveaway Contest.
You must have 25 posts *during* the qualification period. Posts made prior to November 10, 2014 do not count towards this Giveway. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the *The Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Qualification Thread*!

*SHIPPING*: Shipping costs to a CONUSA address (Lower 48) ARE included, making it free. Home Theater Shack members living outside of the United States Lower 48 ARE eligible to win, however those members will be responsible as follows: Home Theater Shack will ship the system to a U.S. Forwarder, who would in turn ship to the winner. The winner would be responsible for shipping costs into their country, and for any associated import costs (taxes, duties, customs, brokerage, etc.). 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Did I win ??? These would look awesome in my new home theater.... If it ever gets built.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Those look nice! Thanks again HTS for another great giveaway.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow hope whoever wins them enjoys them! What a great prize way to go HTS.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are wonderful speakers and got great reviews here. Someone is going to get some sweet sounding speakers :TT


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Dangit....Tony found out...Now I will never win..sob


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Qualifications specifically said NO CANADIANS!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! HTS is the best!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hahaha! No Canadians!!!!!!


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice giveaway.... Now only if you would do a review of the Bryston model T. 

I wonder how the Bryston model A would sound compared to the Axiom M100. Not sure if the crossover is different with the model A but there is supposed to be more bracing with the Bryston yet they both weigh the same. Bryston does give you the 20 year warranty where Axiom is 10.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Andre said:


> moo....Tony found out...Now I will never win..sob





JBrax said:


> Qualifications specifically said NO CANADIANS!





willis7469 said:


> Hahaha! No Canadians!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Another fantastic giveaway.
Thanks for making this happen.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

One more giveaway reason that I wish I was not staff. The axioms were VERY impressive in the last review sessions. Worth every penny if it was not a giveaway.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to clarify, the winner will receive the actual speakers used in the $3000 Speaker Evaluation Event. Following the event they were repackaged and have been waiting for this moment! :T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Perfect! Already broke in! Plus, being through the HTS evaluation makes them more valuable.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, I was waiting for them to come here for further evaluation. I am not sure they are quite broken in yet. Might take a while.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Great giveaway but wouldn't expect anything less from HTS!!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> Well, I was waiting for them to come here for further evaluation. I am not sure they are quite broken in yet. Might take a while.


 lol. I should think so. I know your very busy. I'd be happy to fill in for you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

JBrax said:


> Qualifications specifically said NO CANADIANS!


What you talkin about Willis...:foottap:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey! That wu-nt me! Lol


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks HTS.
Those would make a great addition to my room.
Keeping my fingers crossed.

Maybe Tony will let me have them if he ends up winning... again...


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Umm, :yikes: How is it that you guys keep one-upping yourselves? You know it can't go on forever, right? :R :spend:

This is an awesome giveaway! Looking forward to it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone is going to love those M100's.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow. Those look really nice. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are some really nice speakers!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally made it! Hook me up! Good luck guys. 
....how will I explain another set of speakers in the house....


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Finally made it! Hook me up! Good luck guys. ....how will I explain another set of speakers in the house....


 The idea is to have so many speakers that she can't tell the new ones from the old ones!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> The idea is to have so many speakers that she can't tell the new ones from the old ones!


 That's hilarious. I was thinking that when I was writing. Guess ill just have to keep collecting!


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Problem is they all need to be about the same size and color other wise your caught! LOL!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bjski said:


> Problem is they all need to be about the same size and color other wise your caught! LOL!


 lol! This is true. I might just have enough variety that she won't notice. Need to win first I guess! ...fingers crossed


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the HP80's in my home theater system and they are pretty sweet. Good luck to all!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Without a doubt the best site on the web.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I had no clue about these giveaways... really cool idea. These things look really cool. I bet would be a decent upgrade from my tiny nht speakers lol. A perfect match for my krell.... need to see if they have matching center


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh man, this is a sweet giveaway.

Count me in!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Folks, thanks for your patience. We are very....very...very...close to announcing a winner. Looking like Monday or Tuesday. 

No suspense, eh?

Stay tuned!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Folks, thanks for your patience. We are very....very...very...close to announcing a winner. Looking like Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> No suspense, eh?
> 
> Stay tuned!


Todd you had me refreshing the computer and the app all week lol. Best of Luck to all!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> Looking like Monday or Tuesday.  No suspense, eh? Stay tuned!


 That's just mean!!!!(unless I win lol)
Good luck!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck everyone. I just bought the SVS ultra system from Sonnie but if I win I'll test them against the Ultras, write up a review... then sell them for charity donation for 200 for my kids March of dimes team so we can meet our goal









of course you have to review them first though lol


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Grrrr…tick, tick, tick, tick.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

well... i just had my refrigerator go out... so winning these speakers would make my day!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

When I started this hobby my wife and I decided on in ceiling speakers to avoid clutter. I later learned all in ceiling was not a good idea. My system sounds nice considering the speakers I have but if I win these speakers it'll be a blessing. I would definitely use them instead and get Axiom center and surrounds and keep the in ceiling for looks haha!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> When I started this hobby my wife and I decided on in ceiling speakers too avoid clutter. I later learned all in ceiling was not a good idea. My system sounds nice considering the speakers I have but if I win these speakers it'll be a blessing. I would definitely use them instead and get Axiom center and surrounds and keep the in ceiling for looks haha!


 rofl!!!! Good luck asere


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> asere said:
> 
> 
> > When I started this hobby my wife and I decided on in ceiling speakers too avoid clutter. I later learned all in ceiling was not a good idea. My system sounds nice considering the speakers I have but if I win these speakers it'll be a blessing. I would definitely use them instead and get Axiom center and surrounds and keep the in ceiling for looks haha!
> ...


Thank you! Same to you


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Todd must have set these speakers up in his house. Probably under the guise of "breaking them in"...must not be able to part with them now! Maybe we'll get an announcement next year! :rofl:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> When I started this hobby my wife and I decided on in ceiling speakers too avoid clutter. I later learned all in ceiling was not a good idea. My system sounds nice considering the speakers I have but if I win these speakers it'll be a blessing. I would definitely use them instead and get Axiom center and surrounds and keep the in ceiling for looks haha!


What about Atmos?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> What about Atmos?


That's a thought


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

The face I made when the announcement wasn't being made before Monday lol


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hahahaha!


----------

